
Update: R.I.P. Schiaparelli: Crash site spotted for European Mars lander - M_Grey
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2016/10/update-rip-schiaparelli-crash-site-spotted-european-mars-lander
======
dancek
> It's space-it doesn't collaborate.

The Martian made it all seem so easy.

